# Windows7 Ultimate Not detecting Belkin F5D8055 Wireless N+ USB Adapter



## aryan_mantri (May 21, 2009)

i just bought belkin usb adapter but it seems not to be working with windows 7..i have also downloaded windows 7 drivers from belkin's website but nothing seems to be working....please help me regarding this..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi aryan_mantri,

Do you have any 3rd party software manager running to wireless connect?

You may also try to manually add your SSID, if it's not broadcasting. Here's how.

Please provide an ipconfig /all:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter choose Run as Admin. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.

Post an update please.


----------



## aryan_mantri (May 21, 2009)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : munnabhai-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Nokia N900 USB Modem #3 (OTA):

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Nokia N900 USB Modem #3 (OTA)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 27.60.72.235(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.56.230.5
202.56.230.6
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1ce4:c7b:e4c3:c5da(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1ce4:c7b:e4c3:c5da%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{82847134-D3BF-4A8A-A12F-71E9DF1A1A56}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:1b3c:48eb::1b3c:48eb(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.56.230.5
202.56.230.6
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your device is a USB Modem and trying to use this as a regular Wireless Network Adapter?

Try enabling the DHCP


> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Nokia N900 USB Modem #3 (OTA)
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> ...


Is there another Modem currently connected with your Belkin Router?


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you getting errors while installing belkins software? Sometimes you need to have the device unplugged while installing the drivers. What are the errors exactly?


----------

